# Auburn Gold Country Rv Park



## OURv (Feb 4, 2018)

Friends,

In November we traveled to Auburn, Ca in the

historic California Gold Country in the foothills

of the Great Sierra Nevada mountains & stayed at

this very nice Rv park. We made a video to share.








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------



## cody pruitt (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this video.


----------

